# Datenbausteine aus S7 auslesen über opc in db mysql archivie



## niwre (11 Mai 2005)

hallo user,
soll aus einer S7 ca.20DB´s jeweils 40-50 Doppelwörter zu bestimmten Zeitpunkten(mit net link)auslesen und über opc in die Datenbank MySQL archivieren.Die Datenbank MySQL verwalte ich mit phpmyadmin.
Den opc server und den opc client habe ich soweit  am Laufen und nun bin ich im internet auf einen opc-router gestossen,der für meine Aufgabe
(also items zu betimmten getriggerten oder ereignissgesteuerten Zeitpunkten)übertragen, geeignet wäre. Bei der Inbetriebnahme des Routers habe ich jedoch Probleme,da er für die Datenübertragung einen (OLE DB Provider für MySQL) verlangt und diesen kann ich nirgends downloaden bzw.finden.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie ich dieses Problem lösen kann??

MfG
max  :?:  :?:


----------



## Anonymous (13 Mai 2005)

Hallo niwre,


> meine Aufgabe (also items zu betimmten getriggerten oder ereignissgesteuerten Zeitpunkten)übertragen


Die Daten kommen doch per Event im OPC-Client an. Die kann man dann mit ODBC oder ADO in die Datenbank schreiben. Welche Entwicklungsumgebung benutzt Du ? Vielleicht hilft Dir das auch weiter :
http://www.activevb.de/tutorials/tut_mysqldb/mysqldb.html
Gast


----------



## niwre (15 Mai 2005)

*S7>opc>mysql*

Hallo Gast,
habe mich wohl etwas unklar ausgedrückt;die Entwicklungsumgebung ist VB (und da liegt mein Problem-meine VB Kenntnisse reichen nicht aus) um die Entwicklungsumgebung zu programmieren.Dehalb der Umweg über
opc router,dabei wäre in der S7 z.B. ein trigger zu programmieren,der
(in meinem Fall) alle 15 min einen neuen Datensatz von (50 dint oder real) in mysql schreibt via opc. Doch die Anbindung velangt einen Treiber
ole db provider für mysql(und den finde ich nicht).
Gibt es evtl. noch eine andere Möglichkeit um die Daten z.B. regelmäßig,
in einen neu angelegten Datensatz (in mysql) zu schreiben?

MfG

max


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mai 2005)

Hallo niwre,
suchst Du das hier ???
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/de/installing-myodbc.html


			
				niwre schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es evtl. noch eine andere Möglichkeit um die Daten z.B. regelmäßig, in einen neu angelegten Datensatz (in mysql) zu schreiben?


Der einfachste Weg geht nun mal über eine Applikation (in VB, Delphi oder C++). Die liest alle 15 Minuten die Werte der OPC-Items im eingebundenen OPC-Client und schreibt diese über den ODBC-Treiber in die Datenbank. Bei ca. 50 Werten hat man das eigentlich an einem Tag programmiert.
Vielleicht kann der von Dir beschriebene OPC-Router die Aufgaben dieser Applikation übernehmen, Du müsstest den schon genauer beschreiben. Im Idealfall wäre dies ein Gateway zwischen dem Simatic OPC-Server und einem Datenbank OPC-Server. Aber in jedem Falle wird auch der Datenbank OPC-Server den oben erwähnten ODBC-Treiber (siehe Link) erfordern. 
Gruss
Gast


----------

